# How important is music to you?



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

It never used to be an important thing in my life, well not as much as it is now... So many songs have so many meanings, some good some bad.

Alot of the music i listen to i can recall moments when i first heard a song or something that happened when i was listening to a song and the relevance it is to me specifically. 

What about you, how important is music to you?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

It's emotional when I hear it but I don't listen to it I never have car stereo on when I'm just in it and I stripped all music off iPod just listen to podcasts stories.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

james_death said:


> It's emotional when I hear it but I don't listen to it I never have car stereo on when I'm just in it and I stripped all music off iPod just listen to podcasts stories.


I listen to music when ever i can, be it in the car, in my flat, having a good workout in the gym or even when im falling asleep!

But im finding that I listen mostly the one that reminds me of people and moments even if they upset me! Its just the nice memories...

Think its time to get new music on my iPhone, going to make up some CDs for when i get my new car.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

well i have the ipod in the car, mostly listen to stuff thats a bit of a throwback to the teenage years.
then when im working, we always have real radio on in the kitchen. 
so music is quite a big part of my life i'd say.

was in a few bands when i was younger too, just another failed rock star lol.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

music will always evoke memories, 
both happy and not so happy, 

certain bands remind me of certain parts of my life, aswell as certain songs link to feelings ect.

i try not to listen to the bad ones too much..


oh and the proclaimers are barred in our kitchen!!
if they come on real radio, the radio gets turned off for 5-10 minutes until we know its done and it goes back on.
(i don't watch too much scottish football but the other two are die hard jambo's with the proclaimers being hibbies.. its not on lol)


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

I was never that into music like that, would listen to the radio and that was about it also the odd album now and again.

Since the start of the year though my taste in music has changed dramatically and the meaning plus the amount of listening time, I used to mostly listen to dance and punk music (blink 182)

But now I find im more into heavy metal such as In Flames and I find it really helps me allot, sounds odd I know but I feel so much better when I listen to some heavy metal lol

So I would say music is a big part of my life now.

They do say music is the best therapy.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I like to listen to and these arent the only bands just the most listened to ones...

Temper Trap
Calvin Harris
Everlast
Glasvegas
Pendulum
Incubus
Paramore
Stoned Sour
Lifehouse
Avenged Sevenfold
Anberlin
Fall Out Boy
Professor Green
Example
Teenage Fanclub
3 Doors Down
Staind
Daughtry
Pink Floyd
Scouting for Girls
Train
Hed Kandi
oh and the list can go on...


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

you seem to have very similar music tastes to me jen,

i listen to pretty much every type, 

but mainly listen to metal, rock, punk, and emo style.
(and most of the sub categories of the above)


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Just depends on my mood tbh


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Music keeps me sane, motivates me, relaxes me, and passes long journeys 

Certain artists, albums or songs also provide a sort of soundtrack to different points or events in my life.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I have over 6000 songs on my ipod at the moment...

Some make me happy, some make me sad, some turn me into the hulk :lol:

I use the Ipod in the car, in the house and when I travel!

:thumb:


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Absolutely LOVE my music, shame Mandy don`t but hey ho....as Rob Halford (Judas Priest) would say

"When the power chords come crashing down
Go tearing through my senses
It's for the strong, not for the weak
In light and dark dimensions

It stimulates, regenerates
It's therapeutic healing
It lifts our feet up off the ground
and blasts us through the ceiling"


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I am almost constantly listening to music, couldn't live without it.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Cant be without music its my one main thing in life :thumb:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Leodhasach said:


> Music keeps me sane, motivates me, relaxes me, and passes long journeys
> 
> Certain artists, albums or songs also provide a sort of soundtrack to different points or events in my life.


+1. Me and some friends who I would consider quite similar to myself once remarked how much we "depend" on music... to regulate our emotions, reflect them, forget them, whatever; be that chill out, party, get together, hide away.

For me, there's a song, album, band, playlist for many times in life. A lot of my early tastes were defined by and defined my friendships and how I looked a little growing up too, being into Metal, and trying to dress like members of Pantera when I was 17 (probably failed miserably). :lol:

Now it's less about scenes, and what you're into, what you should like etc... and I just listen to what makes me happy whilst dressing in stuff I like/suits me (i.e. - rather more normally!) I never did suit cut off metal band t-shirts. 

I think I-tunes, you-tube and electronic music etc have been an amazing point of progress for the last decade! Wouldn't be without them now!!


----------



## Liambo-235 (Jul 14, 2009)

Music is mainly my life, as a Club DJ/Producer music is where im most happy when im behind a set of decks or just chilling listening to music.

Also New Romantic/New Wave music etc plays a huge part in my life.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

It's been about rock and heavy metal since I was about 8 or 9 years old. A friend of mine who is about 4 years older was just getting into this type of music so I got to hear some great stuff. 

Remember listening to Aerosmith, Metallica, Thin Lizzy, Anthrax, Pantera, Saxon etc all back when I was a kid. I just thought it was the coolest music going and nothing else came close. 

As I got older I started branching off and listening to bands I got into off my own back like Iron Maiden, AC/DC, Fear Factory, Machine Head, Sepultura, Coal Chamber, Pitchshifter etc. Although 'nu-metal' bands were going strong by the time I was in my late teens I was never big into although like Korn and early Limp Bizkit stuff was actually ok. I also followed Slipknot from day one and was couldn't wait to get their officially, first album. 

So basically from about 1991 I've been buying CDs, trying out new bands from Led Zeppelin to Dimmu Borgir, from AC/DC to The Berzker I love it all and listen to music constantly. Hence having nearly 1,000 CDs in my collection and a fair few vinyls.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

When I was younger <15 I didn't really care for music much. The last few years though, I couldn't live without it, almost addicted to it. 

I will admit my taste in music is a bit wierd for a guy at 23; I love 70s & 80's and also some of the early 90's stuff. My favorite genres are actually power ballads, ballads, pop and new ro probably in that order too.... :lol:


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

Music is something that i could not do without, there are so many songs that i listen to depending on my mood, some happy, some sad, some to remind me of the happiest day of my life(my wedding).

There is a song called Touch me, at the end of the video for this the guy and 2 girls are sittin on the roof of the house watching the sunrise and loving the moment, with the tune in the background. This what music does to people!!

Nice subject to start a post on :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Was going to start a thread similar to this aswel lol because me and my gf were talking about parts of music yesterday and it made me realise how much we connect through music lol.

But yeah, I've been into hip hop/rap since I was a young teen and ive got loads of different songs for different memories/thoughts. But me and the gf, first started talking to each other through music (never thought about it at the time) but we're always getting new music and telling each other about it and always talk about the good old music (2003-2008ish lol).


----------



## chrissy14xsi (Feb 10, 2008)

abz001 said:


> I like to listen to and these arent the only bands just the most listened to ones...
> 
> Temper Trap
> Calvin Harris
> ...


nice list seems your an easylistener,i would like to listen more than i could but time is a problem seems strange but true on the way to work i have my mate in the van so dont wanna seem ignorant then at home im always to busy then theres in the car myself i dont go far enough to get the old dusty discs out. but yeah i love the ones that bring back memories and hear them every blue moon on the radio and say to myself i need to get that again but in saying that if i did get them and listen to them then they wouldnt be special... hope i aint rabbling on :lol:


----------



## Bondy (Mar 31, 2011)

martyp said:


> When I was younger <15 I didn't really care for music much. The last few years though, I couldn't live without it, almost addicted to it.
> 
> I will admit my taste in music is a bit wierd for a guy at 23; I love 70s & 80's and also some of the early 90's stuff. My favorite genres are actually power ballads, ballads, pop and new ro probably in that order too.... :lol:


You are indeed a sad puppy
But I agree with you I'd sooner go without tele than music any day.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Another music maniac here I must admit, when I broke my last ipod (in a rather unfortunate accident involving heavy rain and fishing) I didnt know what to do with myself till I got my new one, have over 100 Gb on my ipod at present and days im working I listen to music for my full 12.5 hour shift, plus an extra half hour travelling each way.

I listen to music so much im starting to think im running out of music in my favourite genre. But have quite odd tastes for a 25 year old. And you better believe I take some amount of stick for it.

Amongst my top 25 most played songs are songs by:

Ray lamontagne
Damien rice
Damien jurado
Avril lavigne
Tracy chapman
Jay nash
Joshua james
David ford
The beatles
The corries
Kings of leon
Dire straits
Mark knopfler
Metallica

That coupled with playing guitar means im always trying to find new riffs/songs to learn. . . Sometimes there just arent enough hours in the day :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I could not survive my day without music of some kind. 

I have an hour commute so i get at least 2 hours in. I try to listen to R1 to catch the occasional new stuff that is any cop. But, it usually doesn't last long.

I listen to anything as long as it is good.

From Norah Jones to System Of A Down, Prodigy to Kosheen, Morcheeba to Zero 7, Kanye to Jay Z.

But, my pet hate is the generic poppy ******** that gets churned out by the bucketload at the moment. 

That and the 'different' stuff. R1 seem to think that diffent is good. Even if different is ****ing awful.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Gruffs said:


> I could not survive my day without music of some kind.
> 
> I have an hour commute so i get at least 2 hours in. I try to listen to R1 to catch the occasional new stuff that is any cop. But, it usually doesn't last long.
> 
> ...


Some great sounds there Gruffs, on a similar line I'd recommend Air France, Beach House, Boards Of Canada, Brother Ali, Helios, Jay Electronica, Joan As Policewoman, M83 & Phantogram (Eyelid Movies)

Hope that helps.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Bondy said:


> You are indeed a sad puppy
> But I agree with you I'd sooner go without tele than music any day.


100% with you on this, music over the TV anyday. :thumb:


----------



## MrReynolds (Jun 14, 2010)

I only listen to a few artists. Mainly rap music, but i love old love songs. Unchained Melody and also like hed kandi and that sort of stuff, but i have to be in the mood. 

It may sound silly but this guy gets me through the **** days and makes me enjoy the good days even more....

Eminem!


----------

